# 2nd Round Seeding -National Cup



## Kicknit22 (Apr 12, 2017)

Does anybody know how Cal South seeds the second half for the teams advancing out of round 1?


----------



## cookiesncream (Apr 12, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Does anybody know how Cal South seeds the second half for the teams advancing out of round 1?


By CRL Standings 

http://2016crl-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=0489E688-35A7-4932-A0C5-D10046EB4E23&show=girls


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 12, 2017)

cookiesncream said:


> By CRL Standings
> 
> http://2016crl-calsouth.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=0489E688-35A7-4932-A0C5-D10046EB4E23&show=girls


I'm talking about the teams that advance out of round 1 of National Cup.


----------



## transplant (Apr 13, 2017)

Some discussion here in section 5 - but still a little foggy for me after a quick read....

http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/State_Tournaments/2017/2017CSNationalCupV17100816.pdf?rev=114F


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 13, 2017)

transplant said:


> Some discussion here in section 5 - but still a little foggy for me after a quick read....
> 
> http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/State_Tournaments/2017/2017CSNationalCupV17100816.pdf?rev=114F


Thanks Transplant.  I think this certainly applies to the 1st round seeding.  I'm just impatient and trying to get a good guess as to where those first round advancing teams get placed in the 2nd round.  Maybe all the teams hold there seeding position going forward, if they advance.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 24, 2017)

Just curious how seeding works for R2 of National Cup for teams making out of R1 bracket play.


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

They had it posted for about an hour this morning and then yanked it down. I took some screenshots of 2001 and 2000.   I didn't take the whole division but the areas that affected my teams. What team are you looking for and I can see if I have it.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 24, 2017)

G01.
Is the rule posted somewhere? We might want to double check CalSouth's work if we end up in a bracket of death.


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> G01


Ah, I have b01 and b00


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 24, 2017)

Can you post B00, I can prob figure out from there.


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

See pics


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> G01.
> Is the rule posted somewhere? We might want to double check CalSouth's work if we end up in a bracket of death.


No idea. We just play whoever they schedule.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 24, 2017)

I saw G02 posted as Frank said, then it was down and things changed for some reason.  How does a third place finisher in Bracket play get to 2nd round? Slammer Reserve.  Doesn't make much sense to me.  I guess based purely off points, they got last "Wildcard".   But, it just seems a little unfair to a team that may have finished 2nd, with the same 4 points in a tough bracket, only to get bypassed on tie-breaker. Not a big deal to me, but maybe to the team that got the shaft.  Am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> I saw G02 posted as Frank said, then it was down and things changed for some reason.  How does a third place finisher in Bracket play get to 2nd round? Slammer Reserve.  Doesn't make much sense to me.  I guess based purely off points, they got last "Wildcard".   But, it just seems a little unfair to a team that may have finished 2nd, with the same 4 points in a tough bracket, only to get bypassed on tie-breaker. Not a big deal to me, but maybe to the team that got the shaft.  Am I wrong in my thinking?


I am sure what was posted in Am will change or is being reviewed for accuracy and that is why it was taken down. They have tie breaker rules and you should expect those to be followed as I would have no reason to believe they wouldn't.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 24, 2017)

Frank said:


> I am sure what was posted in Am will change or is being reviewed for accuracy and that is why it was taken down. They have tie breaker rules and you should expect those to be followed as I would have no reason to believe they wouldn't.


There's one reason, "Cal South" .  Lol, just kidding of course.  I do expect that it was tie breaking rules that were followed.  I
The bracket was re-posted, just as you said earlier, with changes.  The 14 seed was the first difference I noticed.  Just seems odd to me.  Maybe it's just me, but I don't see how a team finishing 3rd in first round bracket play should earn a wildcard.  Just sayin


----------



## soccermama213 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm wondering this too as my dd's team is a #1 seed and I assumed they would have atleast a couple games against wild card winners but instead we got all 3 bracket winners.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 24, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> I'm wondering this too as my dd's team is a #1 seed and I assumed they would have atleast a couple games against wild card winners but instead we got all 3 bracket winners.


Doesn't seem right, to me.


----------



## Frank (Apr 24, 2017)

They probably reseed in 2nd round to balance brackets. Meaning that even though a team won bracket their pretourney ranking maybe lower than that of a wildcard.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 24, 2017)

Frank said:


> They probably reseed in 2nd round to balance brackets. Meaning that even though a team won bracket their pretourney ranking maybe lower than that of a wildcard.


In every other tournament that I can remember, with multiple brackets, wild cards are rewarded to the SECOND place finishers with the highest point total.  Never seen a 3rd place finisher (out of 4)? Nothing against Slammers Reserve. Just an observation.


----------



## soccermama213 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wild cards in NC have always gone to the highest point finishers then the tie breaker was goal differentials.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 24, 2017)

TCD said:


> how does it work in a bracket with a team that ended up dropping out of tourney, therefore forfeiting their games, therefore the other teams in said bracket each get an automatic "win" and 3 points? how does calsouth factor those "wins"?


Good point.  Things that make you go, hmmmm?


----------



## soccermama213 (Apr 24, 2017)

Maybe they should throw out the forfeited win and average in a win percentage based on the other 2 games?


----------



## VillageIdiot (Apr 24, 2017)

What is the seeding criteria? I thought it was division winner with the tie breaker being decided by total points, then goal differential, then goals against but that is not what they used for G02.

My DD's team is seeded a lot higher than I thought they would be based on their total points and goal differential.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Apr 25, 2017)

Why won't they post the guidelines behind seeding. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Apr 25, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Why won't they post the guidelines behind seeding. It doesn't seem right.


I assume they don't want anyone to be able to truly question the seeding.

FWIW looking at the G01 it appears they took the bracket winners and seeded by their pre-tournament seeding in order to place in the bracket.  I think the WCs got placed after that, but not positive about that.  This way of seeding kind of sucks for some teams that had large goal differentials but were seeded lower because it basically means they could have won games by 1 point and ended up in the same spot.  That being said, I get that the brackets are not all equal and they're trying to not eliminate "good" teams too early.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 25, 2017)

They used the pre-tournament seedings in order.   If a higher seeded team say #18 did not advance they just skipped that spot and continued in order.  If you were seeded last and somehow won your bracket and advanced you still received the lowest seeding in the 2nd round.  If you were a high seed and got a wild card you still kept your high seed.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Apr 25, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> They used the pre-tournament seedings in order.   If a higher seeded team say #18 did not advance they just skipped that spot and continued in order.  If you were seeded last and somehow won your bracket and advanced you still received the lowest seeding in the 2nd round.  If you were a high seed and got a wild card you still kept your high seed.


Crazy way to do it. No reward for doing  do well in the first round.


----------



## soccermama213 (Apr 29, 2017)

How about that Silverlakes wind today?


----------



## Frank (Apr 29, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> How about that Silverlakes wind today?


Cost us a game today. Wind blown ball goes off an attackers back into the goal in the final 5. That was tough sledding today. Hope it I sent better tomorrow.


----------



## soccermama213 (Apr 29, 2017)

Frank said:


> Cost us a game today. Wind blown ball goes off an attackers back into the goal in the final 5. That was tough sledding today. Hope it I sent better tomorrow.


Yeah I figured some games would have outcomes that were decided by wind. We had balls kicked by goalies making it on fast bounces almost over other goalies head! I didn't see good soccer either as many players couldn't get the ball to settle down long enough to use some skill.


----------



## outside! (Apr 29, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> How about that Silverlakes wind today?


At least you were not in Lancaster, so don't complain. DD once played a National cup game in Lancaster with wind gusts of 44 mph blowing diagonal across the field. It was difficult to stand on the sideline, much less play. DD's team won 1-0 with a shot by a defender from near midfield. Funny thing was that as soon as she kicked the ball, everyone on the sideline knew it was going in.


----------

